# Tally 7.2 Alternative on Linux



## sachin_kothari (Oct 23, 2005)

I want to know if there is any alternative for Tally 7.2 on Linux. I want to use it on SuSE Linux. If available please provide the link from where i can download it.


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 23, 2005)

Tally itself will shortly be available under Linux. Recently Red Hat and Tally entered into an arrangement. Have a look at *www.tallysolutions.com/newtally9.shtml

However, there is one more accounting package under development. Its called AVSAP (A Very Simple Accounting Programme). Have a look at *www.avsap.org.in, *avsap.sourceforge.net

You can also have a look at GNUcash, but I have never been comfortable with it. *www.gnucash.org


----------

